# Pet Peeves



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

What's your biggest pet peeve when it comes to talking to people about dogs?

Mine is on a forum the other day someone posted a lovely cane corso bitch. Comments then followed on how so and so had seen a corso take down -insert dog breed here- and using that as some kind of benchmark as to how awesome they are as guard/personal protection dogs.

What does a dog's ability to take down another dog have anything to do with it's ability to work well?
What's funny is how butthurt these guys got when i chewed them out over it.

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I think what should be understood about some of our posts is,that if these dogs can take down each other,how in the hell would you,me,or anyone else stand a chance?We Would'nt.So yes,they would probably make one hell of a guard dog too. It was just a discussion.Chill"

[/FONT][/FONT]Really? I mean seriously? Yes I'm sure a dogs ability to fight another dog is a good gauge of that. Guess all you guys will start using the APBT for all your Personal Protection work right? 

My other pet peeve is improperly fitted prong collars. walking around savannah I constantly see every tom dick and harry with prong collars draped around the base of their dogs' necks. 

I just can't understand how people buy things like that and don't learn how to fit and use them first. It seems common sense to me.

So yes post your pet peeves, I just had to get those two off my chest.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When asked "Why are you doing that"? You get the answer "Cause that's how it's done"/"That's the way I was told to do it"/ " I saw (big named trainer) do it". 
LEARN what and why your doing "whatever" with your dog!

On the other side of the post
We will NOT disccuss how this breed can take that breed, or my dog can whup your dog. 
Dog fighting/fighters SUCK! NO ifs ands or butts!

Thank you!
This is one of them Official mod posts! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

That's what got me pissed off in the first place. I just didn't see how dumb comments about dog's fighting each other had to do with the fact that the bitch was a good PP dog.

The rationale behind it is just so flawed and ignores the very basic rule of DA not being connected to HA. I even explained that before his response in the quote I showed above.

Your pet peeve is a good one, i constantly see people responding on other forums when someone asks how to fix a certain problem with something they saw on "It's me or the Dog" or "Dog Whisperer" I'm glad these shows are showing people this kind of dog behaviour isn;t acceptable but why don't people listen to the disclaimer? How many times do they in the show itself to please not try this yourself?

If THEY don't want you trying it why in God's name do you think you can emulate what they're doing from assorted clips? "They told me not to do it, but I'm totally gonna try that next time because i totally get it. And all my friends think it's going to work super awesome. It's on tv so it must be the right way to do it."


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve when it comes to talking to people about dogs?
> 
> Mine is on a forum the other day someone posted a lovely cane corso bitch. Comments then followed on how so and so had seen a corso take down -insert dog breed here- and using that as some kind of benchmark as to how awesome they are as guard/personal protection dogs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should find better places to hang out JMO those discussions are in the same realm as kiddie porn


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

As far as prong collars, I have yet to see anyone explain how to fit one properly - what else can these people do, when the "dog expert" at the "big name pet store" tells them to fit it that way? I have intervened when I've seen it firsthand, and it's not something that makes me popular with the employees. I have also been accosted by several well-meaning ladies and given the Evil Tool Of Doggy Torture lecture when they spot the prong on my dog. Each time I am tempted to take it off and hand them the leash so they could take my nice doggy for a walk...:twisted: But somehow, I smile, thank them for a very interesting opinion, and walk away.O 

My pet peeve is all the people that feel the need to share their advice on feeding, socializing, petting, training, WHATEVER, of my dog, when I never asked for their opinion and am obviously not interested. I've learned to say No better. That's between me and my dogs. Still. Ugh.](*,)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*All working dogs should be social butterflies!* NOT! The owner ain't social, why should the dog be any different? :mrgreen: And I run with scissors! :twisted: :wink: 8-[


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Howard please run only with Plastic scissors


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

People asking for advice on internet dog boards


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> People asking for advice on internet dog boards


People that give advice on internet dog boards that clearly have no clue


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

My BIGGEST peeve:

"Oh ALL dogs love me......" from stupid people, and then having to waste my bandaids on them.....LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Well it's a snake forum, dog discussion isn't the norm and they weren't talking about fighting dogs on purpose, just scraps they've seen between uncontrolled dogs no one wanted to get inbetween. 

I go on horse forums and see stupid myths like that too, you know the anti-pitbull fanatics that see a pitbull even online and act as if the anti christ is coming. People still think pitbulls jaws lock...

I kind of have to deal with ignorance like that on a daily basis. My grandmother used to think feeding pepper and gunpowder to dogs would make them mean. She didn't ever do that but she'd seen people do it/ people say that all the time kind of thing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> My grandmother used to think feeding pepper and gunpowder to dogs would make them mean. She didn't ever do that but she'd seen people do it/ people say that all the time kind of thing.




Wait a minute....... you mean that's not how it's done. That's the way I was always told it was done. I hate it when my dogs sulk, three or four days, I can tell when they are mad at me and looking for revenge.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Currently my biggest pet peeve has to do with half wits who constantly spout if you truly love dogs you would NEVER buy a purebred from a breeder, and only rescue a dog from the pound because of the 1,000s being PTS every day. :roll: :roll: :roll: These are the same well meaning holier-than-thou halfwits who happily donate to PETA because they think PETA is all about pound puppies and fake fur. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) I guess actually researching the organization they are supporting is just too hard and not nearly as glamorous.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

People who think they know everything and could never learn anything new from the likes of......


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Matt you got me thinking...those who buy the video/DVD and go to a few clinics are now "Master Trainers!"


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Bringing a purebred, pedigreed American Pit Bull Terrier into the vet and leaving with a reciept that lists the breed as "pitbull." 

If I brought in a Yorkshire Terrier, would they list the breed as "yappy ankle-biter"?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I really don't mind the stuff from people in the pet store or other places,because most of those people are not trainers or very experienced with handling their own dog. However, when someone with a poodle tells you what to do with your GSD, and they have a wall full ofAKC type obedience titles to back themselves up, I'm all ears! 

These are the kind of things that get me the most...

The don't question me attitude from trainers who haven't really done anything themselves, proclaim themselves master trainers, or "surgeons among doctors", and surround themselves with club members who don't try to learn anything outside of what they are told. 

Those who train on the same field at the same time every week, but talk about how they train in all kinds of environmental scenarios. 

Those who never work on stuff like basic obedience outside of training day. One day a week is all a dog needs for any kind of training. 

Those who proclaim their club trains in elements of all different sports but they have never earned anything past a basic temperament title in a sport they constantly talk down about, and have never set foot on a training field for anything else. 

Egos that are so fragile that club contracts forbid members from training elsewhere, with a penalty of termination from the club. How you'd find out is another question. Maybe when the dog makes faster progress than what you are used to seeing? 

Whan your dog's weekly protection routine consists of "heeling" while you give it a foot of lead, and on the field it goes "Foos (crank) foos (crank) foos (crank) foos (crank) foos (crank) PAKKEN! (dog runs 50 yards down field to bite newbie decoy while you trot after him yelling YEAH, GIT EM! GIT EM! OOOHHHHH MMYYYYYYY!!!!!!) By the time you get to the dog he's already transferred 3 times. Grab the leash, yelling AUS! AUS! AUS! AUS! (put knee in head, dog rebites on another target) AUS! AUS! (choke dog off bite) AUS! AUS! Good dog!!!" Repeat 5 times for the spectators who bring their pit bulls, Dovermans, and Massives to get evaluated for protection work. Throw in a come to Jesus meeting just to show the spectators who is boss and what having a real dog is all about. Then talk about what a great training day you had.


----------



## Chris Ciampi (Dec 10, 2008)

Seen it a few times already posted but have to say it again. "Oh you have a pitbull (insert disgusted face) or why would you get such a KILLER dog" That just really gets to me. If you don't know anything or are going to say something stupid please don't comment on what you read in the paper and internet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've got another pet peeve and it has to do with people who should know better. Hasn't everyone noticed how some working line GSD litters are advertised as if the fact that they might be DARK or BLACK sables is somehow a big deal selling point? That's just creepy, and a little too similar to those show line breeders who advertise their big bone black and red pups. Granted, many people really like that color, but COME ON, if anyone has seen what caring about a damn color can do to a breed, it's working line GSD folks. To me that's a breeder trying to appeal to the general public, If I was looking for a pup, that would definitely be a red flag.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> My grandmother used to think feeding pepper and gunpowder to dogs would make them mean. She didn't ever do that but she'd seen people do it/ people say that all the time kind of thing.


No no. You feed them raw meat to develop blood lust!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Good one Connie. I had a girl tell me once that I was going to kill my dog by feeding it raw marrow bones, and it is border line abuse for not vaccinating my dogs every year. This is coming from a girl that tried to F***ING litter train her Shit Zoo:roll:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I had someone tell me that narcotics dogs were all addicted to drugs... how else could you get the dog to search for them?](*,)


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol man this thread is fun because it's bringing up all the other things people say that drive me up the wall.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I had a girl tell me once that I was going to kill my dog by feeding it raw marrow bones, and it is border line abuse for not vaccinating my dogs every year. This is coming from a girl that tried to F***ING litter train her Shit Zoo:roll:



Hey now! There's nothing wrong with litter training! It's a whole lot cleaner than wee wee pads! I litter trained Deja's last litter at 3-4 weeks. It was SO nice to not have puppies that just 'go' anywhere and run through it, play in it, etc. \\/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe a littler of pups, but I wouldn't a grown dog that was trained to crap in box, runnin' around my house. I'd get a cat if I wanted that The thought of any animal that is trained to crap in a box, inside my house, is not for me. With that thought in mind has anyone trained their cat's to relieve themselves outside. Housebroken cat's, that's a crazy thought :-\"


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_...With that thought in mind has anyone trained their cat's to relieve themselves outside. Housebroken cat's, that's a crazy thought" _

an ER doctor that I used to work with, toilet trained his cat...no lie, and the smartest cat I have ever seen.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My pet peeves come from those who sit on the bench in front of the club house and watch and watch......

When I finish training and come in, I get accosted by the old president for mal-treating my dog. On questioning what he means, he says he didn't see it himself........

I watched one of these saints put his dog through 30 minutes obedience training and afterwards put the frustrated dog away.

I love my mutt but kick his butt when he needs it!!!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> With that thought in mind has anyone trained their cat's to relieve themselves outside. Housebroken cat's, that's a crazy thought :-\"


Given a choice, my cats would happily choose the neighbour's garden over the box in the basement, but they are mostly indoor cats, because I worry about them in the city.

Years ago when I lived in a house with a cat door, I think I scooped the litter box once - and that was because we had so much snow the cat couldn't get outside.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

People who ask if they can touch your dog, and wait until you say no to do it anyway.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> People who ask if they can touch your dog, and wait until you say no to do it anyway.


Oh yeah, that's a good one. I also have a problem with people who bring kids to club then don't pay attention to what the kids are doing.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

People who let their off leash dogs go from a mile away and then scream while their dog tears after yours, "Don't worry, he's friendly!"

Well, but mine isn't!!!!


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

At the moment?

My mom constantly insisting that my advice doesn't apply to her dogs because "they aren't working dogs like yours"!

Okay mom, but what does that have to do with not letting them on the furniture, or teaching them to pee outside?


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

My pet peeve is when people see your dog and say "What a nice looking dog, I have a GSD too. Do you think I can breed my dog with yours? I have made a lot of money selling her pups!" As if I would seriously consider breeding my dog with theirs to help them make money.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Dwyras Brown said:


> My pet peeve is when people see your dog and say "What a nice looking dog, I have a GSD too. Do you think I can breed my dog with yours? I have made a lot of money selling her pups!" As if I would seriously consider breeding my dog with theirs to help them make money.


At least they know yours is a GSD.

I get asked what she is all the time. If I say GSD, I usually get asked if she is a purebred.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

How about when the neighbors shitzu continues to come into your yard. When you ask the neighbor to keep the dog out of your yard because your GSD's don't like it when other dogs come into their yard and pee on everything, and your neighbor tells you go ahead and let the GSD's go after the shitzu, it might teach him a lesson.](*,)


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> At least they know yours is a GSD.
> 
> I get asked what she is all the time. If I say GSD, I usually get asked if she is a purebred.


I was once told by a know-it-all at a pet store that I was ripped off and there was no way my long hair GSD was a purebred (most people think she is half collie half shepherd)


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

How about the people who see you walking your dog and immediately run toward you to pet the dog that doesn't know them. I've warned several people about it and they get upset and say, "Maybe you should take him to obedience classes or a behavior specialist." I also can't stand it when people think my dog is just itching to meet their dog and want to let their unleashed dog go.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Kate Kueper said:


> I was once told by a know-it-all at a pet store that I was ripped off and there was no way my long hair GSD was a purebred (most people think she is half collie half shepherd)


People that assume that my Tervs are half collie half shepherd mixes. And on that same lines cops who stop and hold my mom in PA for transporting wolves across state lines inspite of having all the proper paperwork.( had a van full of Belgian Sheepdogs)


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

My personal favorite....... imagine dog straining out in front, owner hanging on desperately at the back- and the classic words "he just wants to say HI ! "


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

“My Scruffy would have made a great police dog because his daddy was full German.”


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I had thought that people in this area were pretty good about not leaving dogs in the back of pickups, but within the last month, me and my husband have seen no less than 3 uncrated, unrestrained dogs (a GSD, a border collie, and a boxer) in the backs of 3 various pickups at freezing temperatures going about 70 mph down the major interstate. What part of crate or letting it ride in the cab don't they get? [-( :evil:


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow this took off lol. On the truck thing. People who thing the only safe way to transport a dog is inside a crate inside a van or similar transport and that a secured crate in a truck should be outlawed.

That thread got pretty funny on the rottweiler forums because while i was arguing that's bs someone finally pulled up mini van safety ratings which were mostly in the red. It was hilarious.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> Wow this took off lol. On the truck thing. People who thing the only safe way to transport a dog is inside a crate inside a van or similar transport and that a secured crate in a truck should be outlawed.
> 
> That thread got pretty funny on the rottweiler forums because while i was arguing that's bs someone finally pulled up mini van safety ratings which were mostly in the red. It was hilarious.


Wait...what? I don't think having a dog ride in a secure crate in the back of a truck is bad, though for longer distances in the cold or heat, a wire crate offers no protection from the elements. The crate insulators are a good idea on that side of things. It's more the totally unsecured dog bouncing around in the back putting its paws up on the side of the bed while going down the highway like my husband saw with the border collie that has me extremely concerned. Although leashing them, unless it's an extremely short leash, isn't any better cause if they jump, they'll just hang themselves.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

No no don;t get me wrong your pet peeve just reminded me of someone else's comment. I understood that you were talking about dogs loose in the back of the truck. I was referring to a separate incident where one of the people flipped their wig on one of the rottweiler forums over dogs being in the truck bed period, securely crated and tied down properly or not.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL This thread is great!!!! 

My biggest pet peeve is talking to people that don't get the differences between pets and working dogs. They don't understand the drive difference NOR the different training methods....It's MY dog and I WANT him to jump up...deal with it or STAY AWAY from him. When I say he is more than the average pet and people take that as a slam to their dogs. 

Really, I am used to talking to working dog people. I don't mean to come across crass as I have a retired working dog turned pet. Nothing wrong with pets....I just like my working dogs and explaining it is getting irritating. 

Courtney


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Amen to that, Courtney! That's one of my peeves, too. People really have no idea that these are not lay-around-the-house-all-the-time kind of dogs. 



Another peeve of mine is one of my neighbors simply not controlling her miniature Eskimo spitz and letting it yap at anything and everything 95% of the time. The dog is very insecure, and this time of year it's even worse because it stands on the porch barking insanely at my Christmas decorations while she sits inside the house yelling 'Akita! NO! No BARK!' At least she finally got the hint that she needs to keep it contained, after having animal control pay her a visit several times for letting it just run loose all over the neighborhood and run out into the road and bite people whenever they walked past her house or whatever. :-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kristen, now I'm wondering what sort of decorations you've got - the mind boggles:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

HA, my rescue terv barks at our blinking xmas lights. This year we didn't put them up just to save the neighbors.

Oh, another pet peeve. I show a few tervs that my family has bred that the families we sold them to want that pretty CH in front of the dogs name. One family in particular cannot seem to listen to anything i say. At 19 i must have NO IDEA what is needed in the conformation ring, I've only finished three dogs in two years. When i tell them the dog needs to lose weight or come to my house while i'm showing it they always agree to make her lose weight. I pick up the dog, and shes always heavier. I always get the, "oh but isnt she sooo prettty??" She's a finishable bitch, but they are sabotaging her. i think this falls under PET mentality?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Kristen, now I'm wondering what sort of decorations you've got - the mind boggles:roll: :roll: :roll:



:lol: They're not that extravagant this year, actually. I have two light-up deer, a small sleigh with two reindeer that look like they're taking off,and a giant blow-up chimney with a waving Santa that pops in and out. :-\" Oh, and a Nativity scene, but it faces more towards the front of the yard and is not as visible from the neighbor's house.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

A few more:

"Designer dogs", aka intentional mutts. Especially anything with "doodle" or "poo" in the name.

"Pocket dogs", little yappy dogs owned by piss-poor dog owners, who purchase expensive clothes, designer collars and carriers, and generally treat the dog like an accessory rather than a dog.

The phrase "fur-kid" or "fur-baby".

People who tell me I should feed Royal Canin, because they make specially formulated "Geman Shepherd" food.


----------



## Erika Moon (Jul 23, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> A few more:
> The phrase "fur-kid" or "fur-baby".


It gets awful on the touchy-feely parrot forums. They refer to parrots as "fids," for "feathered kids." Sounds more like some sort of disease to me. Same with "faby." And "fidren" makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

How about when someone walks up and gives your dog a command. When the dog looks at them like they have two heads, you get told your dog is not very well trained and maybe you should enroll in their ob. class


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My pet peeve is "dog trainers" who can't fathom the idea of encouraging a dog to bite and who get the pet dog owners completely confused by making them use e-collars when they don't even understand why they have a problem in the first place.

My other pet peeve is flexi leashes- I just love it when some cute old lady has her little barky dog on a flexi and it is heading straight for one of my boys. The GSD is thinking "that looks like a cat- it wants to play-I like chasing cats" and my AB is thinking "shut that POS up or I will"..... 

Peace!


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> My other pet peeve is flexi leashes- I just love it when some cute old lady has her little barky dog on a flexi and it is heading straight for one of my boys. The GSD is thinking "that looks like a cat- it wants to play-I like chasing cats" and my AB is thinking "shut that POS up or I will".....


This happened to me at a show once. Shadow thought the Pom was a chew toy and went for it. boy did i get a nasty look.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> A few more:
> 
> "Designer dogs", aka intentional mutts. Especially anything with "doodle" or "poo" in the name.


You'll like this one. I just saw an ad in the local classifieds for a "shitzpoo". For real. Sounds like the ideal pet... :lol:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> You'll like this one. I just saw an ad in the local classifieds for a "shitzpoo". For real. Sounds like the ideal pet... :lol:


I'm going to start calling my girl an "aussiecat" \\/. I keep getting asked if she is a "dingo". I'm guessing that must be what the locals call an ACD. Guess that can be my peeve. Now going forward I'll respond with disgust, "No, She's an aussiecat", as I put my nose in the air and walk away :lol:.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Amen to that, Courtney! That's one of my peeves, too. People really have no idea that these are not lay-around-the-house-all-the-time kind of dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Another peeve of mine is one of my neighbors simply not controlling her miniature Eskimo spitz and letting it yap at anything and everything 95% of the time. The dog is very insecure, and this time of year it's even worse because it stands on the porch barking insanely at my Christmas decorations while she sits inside the house yelling 'Akita! NO! No BARK!' At least she finally got the hint that she needs to keep it contained, after having animal control pay her a visit several times for letting it just run loose all over the neighborhood and run out into the road and bite people whenever they walked past her house or whatever. :-o


Don't get me wrong...Judge settles down GREAT in the house but he is just more dog and people get offended when you say that your dog is "more" dog than theirs...it's not a putdown just an observation.

People that let their bitch in heat run around loose with while she's in heat, and think that she hasn't gotten tied because well, she runs the dogs off. 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> My other pet peeve is flexi leashes- I just love it when some cute old lady has her little barky dog on a flexi and it is heading straight for one of my boys. The GSD is thinking "that looks like a cat- it wants to play-I like chasing cats" and my AB is thinking "shut that POS up or I will".....
> 
> Peace!


Oh my god that is so funny!!!! My GSD thinks just like yours!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Deja and Naccia settle nicely in the house, too, and I can leave Deja loose in the house while I'm at work and nothing will be so much as out of place when I get back home (I haven't tried that with Naccia yet - she's still young), but the point is that the general public doesn't understand that these dogs aren't just going to lay around the house all day while you're at work, greet you when you come home, and lay around the house all evening with you. You have to DO something with them every day to keep them from exploding. :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kristen, I don't think you can generalise. I have two working dogs from German lines from the same breeder, but from different lines, so could be from different breeders.

One just sleeps until I turn up again. One gets up to "god knows what" until I turn ujp again. I'm glad I don't know what 

BUT the first dog is the one that is the eaiest to rouse in B. All I have tp do is whistle or sing or dance or start off an OB. Dog 2 is a capatalist but is gradaullay coming around to doing something for free.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

But the difference between you and the average pet owner is that you go out and work your dogs each day. If you didn't, dog A might not be as happy to lie around until you get back, and dog B could be truly horrible from being so bored and having no outlet for her drive! :-o :lol:

Most pet owners want their dog to happily snooze around the house all day while they're at work, play ball for about 5 minutes when they come home from work, and lounge around the house all evening with them in front of the TV. A dog that's bred from working blood is not going to be able to do that.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I went to a friends house today, and she has a pet corgi. This dog got right up on the couch, and started biting at my hands. She tells me, "oh she does that all the time, it means she wants to play!" 

This is a big pet peeve of mine. and get the dog off the couch if its going to eat the visitors


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

People who let their dogs run loose...especially my neighbor's pitties. They are really lovely dogs and I worry that his irresponsibility will result in trouble for the dogs.

People who just leave their dogs in the yard outside constantly!

People with spoiled little dogs.

People who think they are dog trainers...but have no clue.

And my personal fav...

People who think I am dog-obsessed because I consistently work with my dogs...they are just "house dogs" you know...


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

First pet peeve: People that LIE about the working titles their dog has. A jerk has been making the forum rounds and lying about the SchH titles his little rott has. Awhile back when I tried to pin him down on where the dog got his BH, he left the rott forum for awhile. Months later he returns to say his rott now has SchH 2 (he won’t say where, when, or how he got it), and gives some story about now he's doing mondio because SchH is too easy. He's also claiming that he now ALSO has a great pink-papered working girl that is having a litter anyday out of Unkas. When I asked what working titles and health clearances the girl has....no response. I have a lot of respect for people that actually work and title their dogs, but I have zero respect for those that absolutely lie about what they have accomplished.

Second pet peeve: Stupid people that come on a forum when their dog’s life is at a REAL critical life and death circumstance (such as severe wounds, profuse bleeding, etc.., etc..) to get advice on what to do instead of GETTING THE DAMN DOG TO A VET.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

The breeding concept of racially pure blood/ eugenics. Especially when used to keep mixed breed or unregistered dogs from working competitions that are open to multiple "pure" breeds. I prefer the concept of breeding for the work, not racial purity.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> First pet peeve: People that LIE about the working titles their dog has. A jerk has been making the forum rounds and lying about the SchH titles his little rott has. Awhile back when I tried to pin him down on where the dog got his BH, he left the rott forum for awhile. Months later he returns to say his rott now has SchH 2 (he won’t say where, when, or how he got it), and gives some story about now he's doing mondio because SchH is too easy. He's also claiming that he now ALSO has a great pink-papered working girl that is having a litter anyday out of Unkas. When I asked what working titles and health clearances the girl has....no response. I have a lot of respect for people that actually work and title their dogs, but I have zero respect for those that absolutely lie about what they have accomplished.
> 
> Second pet peeve: Stupid people that come on a forum when their dog’s life is at a REAL critical life and death circumstance (such as severe wounds, profuse bleeding, etc.., etc..) to get advice on what to do instead of GETTING THE DAMN DOG TO A VET.


 
Boy Skip, wouldnt this have gone better in the personal grudges thread.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Skip Morgart said:


> First pet peeve: People that LIE about the working titles their dog has.


I'll jump in here and second this. But extend it to just lying in general about their dogs. Not only am I seeing a number of people lying about dogs titles lately (claiming the dog has titles at a level it's never trialed or passed at, or claiming the dog has the title when it's only earned one leg and multiple legs are required), but I'm also seeing people lying about dogs health certificates. People claiming the dog has "all it's health certifications" when you can't find that dog in any health related database. Or taking the xrays a vet has taken, and trying to present the information as if the dog was actually certified by an organization. Claiming a dog has full dentition when it doesn't. Or claiming the dog has no health problems in it's pedigree when you know a littermate, aunt, uncle, etc had seizures. 

Another one I always "enjoy" is when someone lists their dogs titles with every single level. IE SchI, SchII, SchIII. Um, if the dog has a SchIII, we all know it passed the I and the II, no reason to list it. It doesn't make your dog look like it's more titled then it is, it just makes you look like you don't have a clue.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> Boy Skip, wouldnt this have gone better in the personal grudges thread.


 
Hey, if you don't have a problem with outright liars and idiots, well, that's your personal choice.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

People who own dogs that never leave the yard, except maybe to go to the vet. Why call it a pet when it's really a lawn ornament or prisoner? 

I'll have to agree with whoever said loose dogs and owner screaming its name while standing still instead of heading for the dog to grab it. Good thing I can sit or down my dog while I grab theirs and return it to their retarded ass.

People who don't teach their dog to heal on a leash. Nothing says incompatent "pet" owner like some dipshit being drug behind their dog. Ya know if they aint got a heal, they don't have anything else on the dog either. (see above) Older lady walking her Catahoola (sp)? anyway it rips the leash out of her hands and bumrushed my dog at the park, not once but 3 times! Thnis was a female dog after my male. She's lucky I didn't have my dughters bitch who LOVES to fight. I wanted to hand her my pinch and E but I need them and she wouldn't have a clue I'm sure.

I deal with at least one loose dog a week while out working my dog. I'm just waiting because sooner or later a fight IS going to happen, then I'm going to be kicking someones ass and probably going to jail.

Clubs/TD's that freak out if you go train somewhere else.

People who call themselves trainers, when all they have done is some OB on their own dog. 

People who think I don't love my dogs because they live outside and I require them to obey my rules. Sorry but I don't think you (respect/love) your dog if it's 45lbs over weight and does nothing but sleep indoors all damn day, wont listen to a damn thing you say unless you repeat it 15 times first. Sit Fiddo, sit, siiiit, sit, siit, sit, sit, sit, Fiddo SIT,FIDDO SIT!!!! See he's trained.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

People that spell heel wrong


**Ducking & running!** :lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> People that spell heel wrong
> 
> 
> **Ducking & running!** :lol:


Now that's funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Har har funny girls. I guess that's what I get for working, having a conversation and trying to type on here all at once. Now I'm gonna go "heal" myself with a cup of Joe and some cookie dough. 

At least I didn't say my dog has PRAY drive. I always think, hmmm that dog must go to church.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

All in fun, Michelle. No worries.

Hey, would you pass some of that cookie dough this way?! Not that I need it..........


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

No way, pet peeve # 2,000,000, people bumming my goodies. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Har har funny girls. I guess that's what I get for working, having a conversation and trying to type on here all at once. Now I'm gonna go "heal" myself with a cup of Joe and some cookie dough.
> 
> At least I didn't say my dog has PRAY drive. I always think, hmmm that dog must go to church.


I dunno, just plain old training can be very healing and of course who doesn't pray for drive!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> No way, pet peeve # 2,000,000, people bumming my goodies. LOL



I totally misread that as "bumping my goods".... heh heh I can't wait to get really old so I can be a dirty old man


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I totally misread that as "bumping my goods".... heh heh I can't wait to get really old so I can be a dirty old man


Which makes it any different from now because?? :-\"


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Good girl Sue, you get some cookie dough.

OMG you guys are killin' me!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> Which makes it any different from now because?? :-\"


Because when I'm old, they don't dare slap me because I might fall and break a hip, I also can't get away with little mirrors on the tips of my shoes just yet. 8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is one, sorry Kristen. LOL

Quote : Most pet owners want their dog to happily snooze around the house all day while they're at work, play ball for about 5 minutes when they come home from work, and lounge around the house all evening with them in front of the TV. A dog that's bred from working blood is not going to be able to do that.

People who think that all dogs bred from working blood (lol) cannot just lay around. Jinxie had an incredible pedigree, but would lay around all day. 

I was considering another GSD, with a real nice pedigree, and you guessed it, BORING. Gonna get a nice pet home and sleep all day. :smile:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You know what I meant.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Hey, if you don't have a problem with outright liars and idiots, well, that's your personal choice.



It's kind of a general policy, Skip, and it is enforced: No dragging arguments, wars, or anything like that from another board to this one.

Thank you.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It's kind of a general policy, Skip, and it is enforced: No dragging arguments, wars, or anything like that from another board to this one.
> 
> Thank you.


Gotcha... I'll make sure I only ask for proof if I think someone is BS'ing about their accomplishments. I figure that's only fair so we know if someone is being honest about themselves on this forum. So, Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Gotcha... I'll make sure I only ask for proof if I think someone is BS'ing


Careful, Jeff might think youre talking about one of my BS dogs =)


----------

